# The ET Guide to doing Hack work while claiming to be a pro.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Took these at the job site today. Yes, they were installed by a (so-called) licensed professional:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Funny that he bothered using connectors on the recessed lights.

I just noticed that on my iPad I can just talk and it will type for me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

So I take it he is now a licensed un-employed hack now?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

B W E said:


> Funny that he bothered using connectors on the recessed lights.
> 
> I just noticed that on my iPad I can just talk and it will type for me.



Good thing he cranked those screws down...:blink::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I wonder if he read ARTICLE 394
Concealed Knob-and-Tube Wiring.....:laughing:


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Man that guy must have been the same guy who put a standard duplex outlet in a raised cover GFCI knockout on a pool I just looked at. The PVC box with the chewed off cover looked strikingly similar.
Scary thing is that I have seen a lot of this work by so called "qualified electricians" lately. I love this trade and at the same time I weep for it if this is what some companies consider a quality installation.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Took these at the job site today. Yes, they were installed by a (so-called) licensed professional:


What a hack.
Everyone knows the ground goes to the right!!!!


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Wirenuting said:


> What a hack.
> Everyone knows the ground goes to the right!!!!


The pic is upside down


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Theriot said:


> The pic is upside down


Oh man, your right.
I apologize to the non-hack who did the install.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

He used sharpie on the conduit he's deffinatly a hack.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

socalelect said:


> He used sharpie on the conduit he's deffinatly a hack.


Looks like a pencil to me.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Looks like a pencil to me.


Looked like sharpie on my phone. Who knows


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Its only wrong if you are paying attention:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I see nothing wrong with that installation. :no:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Its only wrong if you are paying attention:


Celtic ! How you doin. Been a while that I can tell.....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I must say, I kinda like the strap in the second picture. Clever...


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

B W E said:


> Funny that he bothered using connectors on the recessed lights.
> 
> I just noticed that on my iPad I can just talk and it will type for me.



Some have noticed it will think for them. 

Stay in control!!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Celtic ! How you doin. Been a while that I can tell.....


I'm good...thanks for asking.....been a few months 

How are things with you?
Busy?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Celtic said:


> I'm good...thanks for asking.....been a few months
> 
> How are things with you?
> Busy?


Was, for about 5 yrs solid. Cruising now...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't believe an electrician would run THHN without conduit.. more like a handyman or carpenter..


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

B4T said:


> I can't believe an electrician would run THHN without conduit.. more like a handyman or carpenter..


Handy andy. Or harry homeowner


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I can't believe an electrician would run THHN without conduit.. more like a handyman or carpenter..


I can't believe an electrician would bury a box in someone's front lawn.



Sorry, I had to for old time's sake. :jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I can't believe an electrician would bury a box in someone's front lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to for old time's sake. :jester:


I guess the "miracle water" had a lasting effect.. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I guess the "miracle water" had a lasting effect.. :whistling2::laughing:



Why, are you no longer a hack? :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Why, are you no longer a hack? :whistling2: :laughing:


I never was.. so I can't be now.. :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I still like the strap....














I'm gonna try that ...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I never was.. so I can't be now.. :thumbsup:


Not true, nobody is immune from becoming a hack. :no:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder if they have those wavy straps for four conduits, or they probably come ten wide then ya break off what ya need like catapillars..... Lol 


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MIKEFLASH said:


> I wonder if they have those wavy straps for four conduits, or they probably come ten wide then ya break off what ya need like catapillars..... Lol 


There has been times that straps like that would kick ass.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 3, 2012)

socalelect said:


> Handy andy. Or harry homeowner


Hey bud you don't know me nor seen my work


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Same old Peter d. Doesn't it ever get old to the rest of you guys?


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Same old Peter d. Doesn't it ever get old to the rest of you guys?


It got old like 3 years ago.....


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

B4T said:


> I can't believe an electrician would run THHN without conduit.. more like a handyman or carpenter..


i see that alot


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

handyandy said:


> Hey bud you don't know me nor seen my work


Lol my bad handy andy I didn't think anyone used that name


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

19kilosparky984 said:


> It got old like 3 years ago.....


Cry me a river.


----------



## socalelect (Nov 14, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Cry me a river.


Build me a bridge


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

socalelect said:


> Build me a bridge


And then do the forum a favor and jump off


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

socalelect said:


> Handy andy. Or harry homeowner





handyandy said:


> Hey bud you don't know me nor seen my work





socalelect said:


> Lol my bad handy andy I didn't think anyone used that name


Haha


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

All the classic signs of a maintanance electrician from the plant 
(a) grey 20 amp T slot duplex
(b) straps and plates remanufactured to serve a purpose
(c) thwn, exactly what the plant has in his shop


----------

